# Build your own Parallel Limb bow press for $154.00



## f4irocket (Oct 20, 2010)

Great job I like the fingers shows that they are more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I just found my winter project.


----------



## Liviu (Oct 20, 2009)

f4irocket said:


> Great job I like the fingers shows that they are more than one way to skin a cat.


And I like the Vises inclusion for different widths of limbs.
Gives one :idea1:


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I like it. Can you shim the trailer jack legs so they don't droop? I looked over a EZ press the other day and realized they mount the fixed fingers down a little to line up horizontally with the ones on the moving leg.


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

nice looks good


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

*The jack leg doesn't droop as much as it appears in my photo. My close shot with wide angle lense causes a visual bending effect.

In use, I never notice the droop and I have seen no complications from the droop.

I placed the arms and fingers above rather than to the side to compensate for any droop. Flexing from the side would cause uneven side torque on the bow but slight variation in the vertical angle has no impact on useability.

With the EZ-Press having the fingers to the side, you can leave your accessories on but I don't like the idea of the side torque. My press does require the removal of a long stabilizer or long sight frame before pressing however. 

Best wishes.*


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Pretty slick fingers. I did my fingers with the same concept but a little different fashion. Spring loaded, screw adjusted and independant offset adjustments. One set is for inlines and the other for upgrading swing armed presses.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes 92safari, I have seen your press and fingers posted for sale all over the place.

Somehow, the shape of your fingers just has never made any sense to me so I had mine cut as shown on my press.

Best wishes.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes they are different but that because I don't build mine with 90 degree arms like most. Mine are built all in one straight line so fingers can be easily removed or, changed and the press can also be used as a platform for draw board/shooting machine or anything else you might want to try. Also allows it to be easily transported in a bow case or stashed behind your truck seat.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Archer Dude said:


> Yes 92safari, I have seen your press and fingers posted for sale all over the place.
> 
> Somehow, the shape of your fingers just has never made any sense to me so I had mine cut as shown on my press.
> 
> Best wishes.


That seems to be all 92safari does on here! 
All his posts (page after page after page of posts) are only about him selling his press or his fingers to people on here. He should be charged as a vendor.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

*Boner*



redbone311 said:


> That seems to be all 92safari does on here!
> All his posts (page after page after page of posts) are only about him selling his press or his fingers to people on here. He should be charged as a vendor.


Nice: Redboner. Instead of wasteing all of your time on posting smart assed, negative, and opinionated posts everywhere and about everything; Why not show some ideas or pics of something that you do or have done that may have a positive effect, on ideas, or inspirations for someone to benefiet from. Sharing ideas or pics helps much more as a whole than spending all your free time posting arrogant, negative opinions on every post you see. Since obviously you've read this post quite thoroughly; I'm sure that you saw that I simply shared my approach to the same concept; sharing some pics that I thought might be entertaining for the poster. No offers to sell him anything. I could however make you a nice booster seat for your pedestal at a reasonable price.


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

what did you use to cover the end of your aluminum fingers not to harm limbs? i have a bench to use and and extra trailer jack, i got a head start anyway


----------



## toddsurfs (Nov 14, 2010)

curious about that myself, lowes has some tool handle stuff you dip it into and let dry. one other question how much does the tit at the top of the fingers stick out? at least the thickness of the limb, im assuming


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

*The nub at the top of the fingers is 1/4".

The coating is Performix Plasti Dip from Lowes which is intended as a tool handle coating and it seems to be wearing well for this application.

Best wishes.*


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are getting that jack for $30 you are doing pretty good, they sell for 49.99 in my neck of the woods. Unless you buy the one that doesn't have the extension tube.


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

Another good idea for a press I can't wait to build my own.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Love them both...... on my to do list for this spring yet.

Safari - do you have plans, or step by step somewhere on here? If top secret thats OK too.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

There are some similar jacks on EBay for $40 but it looks like they have gone up a bunch in the last 2 years and Harbor no longer stocks mine. 

Evidently my $10 on clearance sale was a steal.

Best wishes.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, you did well!!!!


----------



## toddsurfs (Nov 14, 2010)

is the 2" tubing and jack -steel or aluminum, for welding purposes


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Everything on mine from the original posting is iron or steel except the fingers.

Best wishes.




toddsurfs said:


> is the 2" tubing and jack -steel or aluminum, for welding purposes


----------



## toddsurfs (Nov 14, 2010)

good , dont have to find someone to heliarc. thanks for the help.the stuff is ordered


----------



## sroush (May 19, 2009)

That is some pretty good work.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

well done archer dude 





redbone311 said:


> That seems to be all 92safari does on here!
> All his posts (page after page after page of posts) are only about him selling his press or his fingers to people on here. He should be charged as a vendor.


are you serious? here is a tip it's not a good idea starting on someone who has been nothing but a great help
to people on here (92safari) grow up redbone 

ignore the useless one 92safari you are a good man with all the help you've given people (some people are just jealous of those who have more skill)


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Dang,Who revived this vintage thread?


----------



## jackrabbit95 (Jan 18, 2012)

Would it be possible to get some specs and materials list from you very desperate to get my personal shop put together and not have to rely on someone else to do the work I am capable of.this is exactly what I have been trying to figure out for a long time now . Thanks in advance


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

ymurf said:


> Dang,Who revived this vintage thread?


I remember reading it when it first appeared....weird. I had to look though.


----------

